# Wegen weißer Ausleuchtung Reklamation möglich? (LG IPS235P)



## Lios Nudin (23. September 2012)

*Wegen weißer Ausleuchtung Reklamation möglich? (LG IPS235P)*

Ich habe mir vor wenigen Tagen den Bildschirm gekauft und während eines Programmstarts die weiße Ausleuchtung bemerkt. Es fällt immer dann auf, wenn der Desktophintergrund schwarz ist.

Anhand des Fotos im Anhang seht ihr, was ich meine.

Kann ich den Bildschirm deswegen umtauschen?


----------



## Quppi (23. September 2012)

*AW: Wegen weißer Ausleuchtung Reklamation möglich? (LG IPS235P)*

probiers aus. ich nehms an. ist ja ein materialfehler.


----------



## HairforceOne (23. September 2012)

*AW: Wegen weißer Ausleuchtung Reklamation möglich? (LG IPS235P)*

Sowas schimpft sich "Lichthöfe" das passiert öfters mal bei Schwarzdarstellungen. (Auch bekannt von TV's und Handys)

Nachfragen kannst du mal, aber manche Hersteller zicken da gerne rum und sehen es nicht ein...


----------



## KrHome (23. September 2012)

*AW: Wegen weißer Ausleuchtung Reklamation möglich? (LG IPS235P)*

Grundsätzlich kann man bei den heute gebräuchlichen Hintergrundbeleuchtungstechniken keine gleichmäßige Ausleuchtung des Monitors erwarten. Ab einem bestimmten Punkt ist aber auch hierbei nichtmehr von einer "bei Sachen der gleichen Art üblichen" Beschaffenheit (das ist das Sachmangel Kriterium gem. §434 I 2 BGB) zu sprechen. Soviel zum Juristischen. Mehr will ich dazu garnicht sagen, da das sonst in eine unzulässige Rechtsberatung ausartet.

Persönliche Meinung:
Wie krass das bei dir in der Realität aussieht, ist anhand des Fotos schwer zu beurteilen, da man mit einer langen Belichtungszeit den Lichthof deutlich schlimmer wirken lassen kann, als er letztlich ist. Wenn man das Thema "Lichthof" in Verbindung mit deinem Monitor mal  googelt, kommt man zu dem Schluss, dass dies bei diesem Modell rechts  unten wohl häufiger vorkommt. Die Gefahr auf das gleiche Problem nochmal zu stoßen, ist also relativ hoch. Probieren kann man den Umtausch natürlich immer.


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wegen weißer Ausleuchtung Reklamation möglich? (LG IPS235P)*



KrHome schrieb:


> Persönliche Meinung:
> Wie krass das bei dir in der Realität aussieht, ist anhand des Fotos schwer zu beurteilen, da man mit einer langen Belichtungszeit den Lichthof deutlich schlimmer wirken lassen kann, als er letztlich ist. Wenn man das Thema "Lichthof" in Verbindung mit deinem Monitor mal  googelt, kommt man zu dem Schluss, dass dies bei diesem Modell rechts  unten wohl häufiger vorkommt. Die Gefahr auf das gleiche Problem nochmal zu stoßen, ist also relativ hoch. Probieren kann man den Umtausch natürlich immer.



Die Belichtungszeit betrug 1,3 Sekunden, das ist doch eigentlich ziemlich kurz. 
Das dumme ist nur, dass ich den Bildschirm bei Mindfactory online bestellt habe. Kann ich den Bildschirm mehrmals wieder einschicken, bis ich schließlich einen Bildschirm ohne Lichthöfe erhalte? Oder ist das nur einmalig möglich?


----------



## KrHome (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wegen weißer Ausleuchtung Reklamation möglich? (LG IPS235P)*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Die Belichtungszeit betrug 1,3 Sekunden, das ist doch eigentlich ziemlich kurz.


Man muss das Ganze immer in Relation zum Umgebungslicht sehen. 1,3 Sekunden sagt alleine leider nichts aus.



> Das dumme ist nur, dass ich den Bildschirm bei Mindfactory online bestellt habe. Kann ich den Bildschirm mehrmals wieder einschicken, bis ich schließlich einen Bildschirm ohne Lichthöfe erhalte? Oder ist das nur einmalig möglich?


 Wenn du von deinem Widerrufsrecht (zwei Wochen Frist nach Warenerhalt) Gebrauch machst, machst du den Einkauf rückgängig, bekommst also dein Geld wieder und kannst den Monitor dann nochmal kaufen und hast für diesen dann wieder ein Widerrufsrecht. Das könntest du solange durchziehen bis du einen Monitor nach deinem Geschmack erhältst oder dir Mindfactory wegen deren Unkosten einfach nichts mehr verkaufen will. 

Wenn die zwei Wochen rum sind, bleibt dir nur die Reklamation an Mindfactory (Gewährleistung) oder LG (Garantie).


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wegen weißer Ausleuchtung Reklamation möglich? (LG IPS235P)*

Ich habe gerade auch einige Rezessionen zu dem Thema gelesen. Die Lichthöfe kommen bei diesem Bildschirm wirklich häufig vor. Generell scheint das Problem bei Bildschirmen mit IPS Technik häufig aufzutreten. Ich bin langjähriger PCGH Leser und habe den Bildschirm eigentlich nur bestellt, weil er in der Ausgabe 08/2012 gut bewertet wurde (er wird dort irrtümlicherweise als IPS 243V bezeichnet).

Für welche Bildschirmtechnik muss ich mich entscheiden, wenn ich das vorhandensein von Lichthöfen möglichst vermeiden will? Bevor ich einen endlosen Umtauschstress habe, nehme ich lieber das Geld und kaufe mir einen anderen Bildschirm. Da dürfen die Farben auch weniger satt sein oder der Einblickwinkel geringer ausfallen. 
Sorry, das ich so grundlegende Fragen stelle, aber ich kenne mich bei Bildschirmen einfach nicht aus.


----------



## turbosnake (24. September 2012)

Das liegt afiak an den Edge LEDs, also bei Full LED und der älteren Technik tritt es nicht auf.
Ich bin mir aber nicht  ganz sicher.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wegen weißer Ausleuchtung Reklamation möglich? (LG IPS235P)*

Stimmt nicht ganz, bei meinem alten Samsung war es sogar noch deutlicher ausgeprägt. Bei dem LG Flatron W2252TQ danach war es ganz schwach


----------



## -Atlanter- (26. September 2012)

*AW: Wegen weißer Ausleuchtung Reklamation möglich? (LG IPS235P)*

Bei meinem alten Notebook (ohne LED), hab ich aus so etwas gehabt. Mich hats aber nicht extrem gestört.


----------



## Painkiller (28. September 2012)

*AW: Wegen weißer Ausleuchtung Reklamation möglich? (LG IPS235P)*

Diese Lichthöfe werden nicht vom Panel verursacht. Der Verursacher ist die Backlight-Beleuchtung. Da spielt es keine Rolle, ob LED ob Edge oder Direct. Wenn bei Direct eine Diode zu hell ist, kann das auch mal in der Bildmitte vorkommen. 

Hier mal die Funktionsweise der Beleuchtungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

